# My A&W Root Beer Collection



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

A small collection but one of my favorites, I also have around a 60 plus A & W mug collection. I got concerned about fakes and reproductions so I quit collecting mugs. I'm confident most of my collection is original however. Anyway, Left to Right 1978 10 oz, 1978 16 oz Diet, 1977 32 oz, 1978 16 oz, 1983 16 oz, and 1982 16 oz paper label. Heart breaking to see how cheap some of the last returnables were.


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

Bought all these for a dollar a piece at a big flea market in Kansas. Were really in  decent shape. I enjoy building 6's and 8's from my finds. Had more in the carrier, it's from Ebay!


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 20, 2021)

I guess at this point I'd like to try to make something clear, I'm not posting my collections to say hey look at what I have. As there are many collections far better than mine.  Sure,  I'm proud of them,  but I so enjoy looking at others collections and my intent here is to share with my fellow collectors pictures of bottles I have found so they may enjoy them as well.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you for posting your A&W bottle collection. A&W is my favorite soda. That’s what I grew up drinking out of the mugs at the A&W drive-in starting back in the 1950’s. Kind of miss the carhops bring the food and root beer to the car on a tray and hanging it on the car window.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 21, 2021)

Love A&W! Great collection! 
There's a shop around here that sells it in glass bottles, made with cane sugar. Poured into a heavy glass mug that hass been chilling in the freezer for a bit, paired with a charcoal cooked hotdog... perfection!

All I have to contribute to this thread is my tiny collection of pre-1960 baby mugs:


----------



## Cola-Coca (Dec 21, 2021)

> my intent here is to share with my fellow collectors pictures of bottles I have found so they may enjoy them as well


I am very much enjoying all of your collections!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 22, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> Thank you for posting your A&W bottle collection. A&W is my favorite soda. That’s what I grew up drinking out of the mugs at the A&W drive-in starting back in the 1950’s. Kind of miss the carhops bring the food and root beer to the car on a tray and hanging it on the car window.


You so right my friend, such fond memories of when my mom and dad would take us kids to A&W . (Didn't happen very often I might add, so it was really a treat!) I can almost remember the smell and I did love the root beer in the frosty mugs, it was so good, I always had to have a teen burger. Remember the foil packaging?


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 22, 2021)

shadeone said:


> Love A&W! Great collection!
> There's a shop around here that sells it in glass bottles, made with cane sugar. Poured into a heavy glass mug that hass been chilling in the freezer for a bit, paired with a charcoal cooked hotdog... perfection!
> 
> All I have to contribute to this thread is my tiny collection of pre-1960 baby mugs:


Check these out shadeone, I have twice this many packed away. I can't help it when I see a bargain I grab it. I have this fantasy I might have my own booth or start selling someday!


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 22, 2021)

One more, bottom shelf!


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 22, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> You so right my friend, such fond memories of when my mom and dad would take us kids to A&W . (Didn't happen very often I might add, so it was really a treat!) I can almost remember the smell and I did love the root beer in the frostie mugs, it was so good, I always had to have a teen burger. Remember the foil packaging?


I remember the foil packaging well. I was fortunate enough to have an older sister and brother who both drove and where else would teenage drivers hang out other than the local A&W. So I was always talking one or the other into taking me with them. Went to A&W for supper then off to the drive in theater on Friday nights. Love the mug collection. I think I have a couple packed away somewhere.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 22, 2021)

Bad3555, that mug collection is insane!!
You ever come across this site?:
http://kpolsson.com/mugshots/mugs/index.htm


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 22, 2021)

shadeone said:


> Bad3555, that mug collection is insane!!
> You ever come across this site?:
> http://kpolsson.com/mugshots/mugs/index.htm


Yea, I've seen that before, got parts of it in my computer. Glad you brought that up it's such a great resource, I'll have to revisit that again and refresh my old memory! Thanks for the comments and the link!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 22, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> I remember the foil packaging well. I was fortunate enough to have an older sister and brother who both drove and where else would teenage drivers hang out other than the local A&W. So I was always talking one or the other into taking me with them. Went to A&W for supper then off to the drive in theater on Friday nights. Love the mug collection. I think I have a couple packed away somewhere.



I wish I knew my cousin better, but it just worked that way…. But she owned 4 A & W’s in Reno, back thru that era! Last time I saw her- wait- went to see her but she had to fly her plane to Africa to kill stuff, so wasn’t home-besides, over on the next hill (each house gets a hill and there were 2 overlooking Reno) stuffed dead African animals posed oddly…. Looking at me, like “help me”. Bullet holes in the front room massive window- next hill neighbor is mafia and they shoot at him on the regular…. She would have some stuff! When we ever spent time, way back, she was only a waitress and she was more approachable like real people …. Oh but I’d love to look out in her shed
!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 22, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> Yea, I've seen that before, got parts of it in my computer. Glad you brought that up it's such a great resource, I'll have to revisit that again and refresh my old memory! Thanks for the comments and the link!


Badass awesome story and photos. I haven't got all my root beer stuff together yet. I love Orange Crush and any root beer stuff. Nothing great but here's some of my root beer stuff. I'm always organizing.


----------



## Len (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, I have similar memories too. Along with a few of those old mugs. My favs were the orange logo with the arrow through it and the young ladies on roller skates. 

WildCat, You and yours are the stuff history should remember. --Makes me want to visit Reno. The most interesting action seems to be in the hills. (I'll bring a vest.)


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Badass awesome story and photos. I haven't got all my root beer stuff together yet. I love Orange Crush and any root beer stuff. Nothing great but here's some of my root beer stuff. I'm always organizing. View attachment 233287


What a great collection , I could look at this all day! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I wish I knew my cousin better, but it just worked that way…. But she owned 4 A & W’s in Reno, back thru that era! Last time I saw her- wait- went to see her but she had to fly her plane to Africa to kill stuff, so wasn’t home-besides, over on the next hill (each house gets a hill and there were 2 overlooking Reno) stuffed dead African animals posed oddly…. Looking at me, like “help me”. Bullet holes in the front room massive window- next hill neighbor is mafia and they shoot at him on the regular…. She would have some stuff! When we ever spent time, way back, she was only a waitress and she was more approachable like real people …. Oh but I’d love to look out in her shed
> !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible story, I can just imagine what she may have in her shed or storage, maybe you should give her a call!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 23, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> Incredible story, I can just imagine what she may have in her shed or storage, maybe you should give her a call!


Wow. Sounds like my uncle back in day in Michigan! Wanted to give me 20 acres to build a house on. He hated everyone and everyone hated him. Bullets flying everywhere. I can relate somewhat. Great story!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 23, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> What a great collection , I could look at this all day! Thanks so much for posting!


Thanks for that!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 26, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> Incredible story, I can just imagine what she may have in her shed or storage, maybe you should give her a call!



I was thinking about that-and, well…your right! Almost all my immediate family is gone- I should track her down. I think she moved to Idaho, was it? I’ll check into that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K6TIM (Dec 29, 2021)

Bad3555 said:


> A small collection but one of my favorites, I also have around a 60 plus A & W mug collection. I got concerned about fakes and reproductions so I quit collecting mugs. I'm confident most of my collection is original however. Anyway, Left to Right 1978 10 oz, 1978 16 oz Diet, 1977 32 oz, 1978 16 oz, 1983 16 oz, and 1982 16 oz paper label. Heart breaking to see how cheap some of the last returnables were.


Nice collection you have there I got a full A&W root beer from the 80's that I got when I was in Canada in 1990.I enjoyed  my many meal from their drive-in's.Probably the best root beers and hamburger from the 1960's you could get then!


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Dec 29, 2021)

My Mum and Dad always took us to get Rootbeer but they would bring their Gallon Jug with the glass embossed Label on it and get it filled/re-filled then we would all drive home in great anticipation of Rootbeer floats.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 29, 2021)

BottleDiver94 said:


> My Mum and Dad always took us to get Rootbeer but they would bring their Gallon Jug with the glass embossed Label on it and get it filled/re-filled then we would all drive home in great anticipation of Rootbeer floats.


Some nice stories. Drive in theater! What's that? Lol


----------



## Len (Dec 29, 2021)

There were three drive-ins around my hometown: One is now a medical complex supporting our county hospital, another is a Home Depot, and the last just this week is slated for becoming a gun range. Hmmmm.


----------



## Brnjrv (Jan 12, 2022)

Bad3555 said:


> You so right my friend, such fond memories of when my mom and dad would take us kids to A&W . (Didn't happen very often I might add, so it was really a treat!) I can almost remember the smell and I did love the root beer in the frosty mugs, it was so good, I always had to have a teen burger. Remember the foil packaging?


We used to to A&W after little league games and got it in gallon jugs


----------

